# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Pourquoi se charger des chiens de pays étranger ? vos Avis !

## lynaaitou

Bonjour, j'ouvre ce post car suite à la diffusion pour aider des associations qui ramène des chiens de pays étranger, on m'a totalement bousiller mes post pour cause : je cite "Et puis importer en France tous les chiens dans le besoin des pays qui n'investissent pas pour eux, c'est un luxe qu'on ne peut se permettre quand on voit la surpopulation de nos refuges, le nombre d'euthanasies pour faire de la place. C'est limite un crime pour moi d'importer ces chiens là. C'est signer l'euthanasie des notres qui n'auront pas le droit à une famille d'accueil prise par le chien étranger. Alors bravo aux organismes de PA qui font se genre de chose sous couvert de bonne action..."

Pour ma part : je suis d'un côté d'accord car nos chiens sont en besoin d'adoption et de FA, pourquoi s'occuperais t-on des chiens étranger alors que la France ne s'en sort déjà pas avec des centaines de chiens eutha chaque jours et faire le travaille que les autres pays ne font pas avec leurs chiens car pour eux les chiens n'on pas lieu d'être sur leur "territoire" ou je ne sais quoi, mais quand on voit leur misère qui est dans certains pays 10X pire que celle des chiens de France on a envie de les aider mais les aider c'est cautionné que des chiens de France soit Euthanasié ! ...

Voilà comment les chiens étrangers sont vu ... merci de pas s'en prendre à moi directement mais de donner la raison de vos choix ! 
Merci

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Le topic qui va partir en sucette par excellence...

----------


## hatchiko

Sujet nettoyé. 

Toutes interventions aggressives, ayant pour but de semer la zizanie dans la discussion seront supprimées. 
Vous pouvez débattre et exposer vos opinions, mais toujours avec courtoisie et respect: la provocation, l'incitation à la haine, les insultes ou toutes autres choses de ce genre ne seront en aucun cas tolérés, et seront sanctionnés. 


Par ailleurs, il serait intéressant d'*orienter la discussion sur la recherche d'une solution pour pouvoir sauver les uns sans que les autres en pâtissent.*


Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## Anaïs

perso j'ai toujours trouvé ça d'une inutilité folle ce débat.

que ce soit en France ou ailleurs, dans tous les cas, personne enraye le fléau de la surpopulation parce que personne n'en a les moyens.

après, la souffrance n'a pas de frontière, un chien sauvé en France ou en Roumanie ou en Espagne, ben c'est un chien de sauvé, c'est tout.
alors après un chien de sauvé à un endroit en fera un euthanasié à un autre, la finalité est la même.

enfin bon, je vois pas trop l'argument fiable de ce chauvinisme de la PA.

----------


## Houitie

Parce que étrangers ou Français ce sont des vies... 
Il y a parfois des chiens "étrangers" qui sont plus recherchés par chez nous. Dans notre région par exemple les femelles de petites tailles sont dures à trouver donc s'il y en a à l'étranger qui risque leur vie autant leur donner une chance. 
Après je suis assez d'accord sur le fond, commençont à sauver nos chiens... et si d'autres peuvent l'être aussi alors donnont un coup de patte !

----------


## phacélie

à la base, c'est le même problème qu'avec les humains ( accueille-t-on quand on a déjà des difficultés avec ceux qui sont déjà là ).

 on peut s'y opposer par soucis gestionnaire ( on n'a pas les moyens) , ou nationaliste ( la France aux français ) ...

mais on peut penser que la misère n'appartient à personne ou qu'elle concerne tout le monde,  que d' avoir eu la chance être né quelque part par hasard ne donne pas le droit d' en interdire l'accès à ceux qui sont nés sans plus l'avoir choisi par malchance ailleurs.

----------


## ursel

pour moi c est simple,chaque animal quelque qu il soit,quel que soit son age sa race le pays ou il se trouve,qu il soit beau ou laid a le droit a sa chance
on doit tenter de le sauver,meme si au final on ne pourra toujours reussir on doit essayer et avec tous sans distinction

----------


## Anaïs

en même temps faut rester dans la réalité.
si on fermait les portes aux chiens étrangers, ça sauverait pas la situation des chiens Français pour autant, loin de là.

les chiens étrangers c'est qu'une micro goutte d'eau dans le nombre des adoptions qui sont faites en France.
donc bon, si les évincer du paysage n'a aucun impact, autant ne pas le faire.
puis quand bien même ça aurait de l'impact, est-ce que ce serait plus gratifiant et/ou mieux pour nos consciences d'avoir une situation française améliorée et ignorer les chiens étrangers et les laisser dans leur merde ?
je comprends pas trop.  ::

----------


## lynaaitou

Merci de vos réponse Killy je suis du même avis car au final un chien de sauvé = un chien eutha mais dans les cas il y en aura un d'euthanasié .. mais ma question est Pourquon les pays ne s'occupe t-il pas de leur chien sa éviterais à la france de s'en occupé et le soucis est d'une part résolu puisque les chiens des pays étranger seront sauvé par leur pays et en france les chiens français seront sauver par nous ... certes il y aura toujours des euthanasies car surpopulation de chien abandonné mais ce sera limité ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

killy : Normalement on aurait pas a laisser les chiens étrangers dans leur merde si leur pays s'en occupé voilà le soucis ... simple avis  :Smile:  et des solutions ou idée peuvent-être trouvé grâce aux opinions de chacun !

----------


## Anaïs

les autres pays n'ont pas les mêmes ressources que la France et la situation des animaux est souvent plus dramatique.
ils s'en occupent aussi, selon leurs moyens.

----------


## missvero

en france il y a aussi le problème de certaines asso ou refuge qui on des conditions drastiques pour faire adopté dont certaines sont franchement mal venu quand il s'agit de sauver un animal j'ai meme déjà lu quils préferaient euthanasier putot que de faire adopté tout ça parceque les gens bossaient et ne pouvaient etre 24/24 7/7 avec l'animal :: 

et les pays d'ou viennent ces chiens ou chats se foutent royalement de leurs animaux l'espagne les pays de l'est pour ne pas les citer!!  :: 

perso j'en ai adopté 2 venant de l'est une serait morte car toux de chenil et pas de médoc pour la soigner la bas et l'autre aussi surement puisqu'elle a déclencher la meme chose qqs jours après son arrivée et en plein hiver

----------


## ursel

d autant que les chiens n ont pas de frontieres,elles ont ete creees  par l homme

----------


## oli83

vaste debat en effet ::  ,moi j'ai fait la part des choses une adoption d'une chienne en France et une adoption Serbe + une FA d'un Serbe ,si l'on faire des heureux ici et ailleurs ben c'est pas mal ::

----------


## lynaaitou

rhoo j'ai tellement beugué mon message ne s'est pas afficher la flemmarde que je suis ne vas le réécrire A savoir que je totalement d'accord avec Killy mais je ne savais comment l'exprimé pour peut importe le pays du chien l'important c'est qu'il soit sauvé certe d'autre chien seront eutha mais on y peut rien .. il y en a tellement a savoir que je trouve que l'eutha et parfois mieux dans certains cas plutot qu'il soit reste derrière des barreaux malheureux toute leur vie bon ça c'est un autre débat ne vaut mieux pas prendre une autre direction !

----------


## lola34

Personnellement, outre mes adoptions chiens et chats dans les refuges français ou sur sites (1 chienne et 3 chats sur Rescue)
j'ai aussi 4 galgos sortis de la maltraitance en Espagne (ou si vous préférez sortis de la merde comme dit plus haut). Je ne regrette
pas de l'avoir fait et je n'en ai pas mauvaise conscience, bien au contraire. En aucun cas je ne considère que mes chiens ou moi même
soyons responsables de l'euthanasie de 4 chiens français. Les vrais responsables sont ceux qui abandonnent leur animal à la moindre
difficulté, la moindre gêne, ceux qui acceptent les héritages mais surtout pas le compagnon à 4 pattes du défunt, ceux qui laissent
reproduire leur chienne ou leur chatte et bazardent les petits à n'importe qui pourvu que ceux ci dégagent, ceux qui vous regardent bien
dans les yeux en vous disant avec aplomb : "Vous les gens de la P.A, vous êtes là pour ça et c'est votre travail après tout". 
Alors, S.V.P ne vous trompez pas de cible. Merci pour toutes les bêtes, celles qui partent proprement et celles qui crèvent dans la torture.

----------


## borneo

Chacun fait selon sa conscience....

si on pousse le raisonnement, pourquoi aller chercher un enfant handicapé au bout du monde, alors qu'en France aussi, les gens abandonnent les bébés aveugles ou trisomiques ?

Pourquoi faire 300 km pour adopter une chienne (ce que j'ai fait) alors qu'il y a un refuge à 1 km de chez moi ?

C'est un topic qui ne peut que poser des questions, pas apporter de réponses...

Disons que ça s'apparente au troll



J'adore cette image  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Et qui adopte nos pitbulls avec notre loi sur les chiens catégorisés ????

----------


## lynaaitou

Oui certes mais je trouve ça bien de voir le ressenti de chacun par rapport a ce débat et leurs avis

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je suis d'accord les vraies responsable de tout ce massacre c'est ceux qui de base abandonne leur chien et pour les autres pays ce sont les personnes qui lâche leur chien en pleine nature ce qui vient donc au portée de chiens errant surtout en roumanie et la population de chien qui augmente ..

----------


## Youki

Je me sens tout de même un peu concernée par ce débat, pour autant que je trouve ce sujet légérement futile...
La PA, c'est la PA c'est tout. La maltraitance, les abandons, la souffrance animale, tout ça n'a pas de frontière.
Malheureusement ces problèmes ne sont pas prêts de s'arrêter, aussi bien en France qu'à l'étranger.

De même, je n'ai pas eu le sentiment de "condamner" les autres chiens français en adoptant des "étrangers".
Je ne compte même plus le nombre de fois, où les gens m'ont regardée de travers dans la rue lorsque j'expliquais les origines de mes chiens.
A la maison il y a donc une serbe, un tchèque (provenant d'une usine à chiot et arrivé en France), et une québécoise!
Alors voilà, je n'ai peut-être pas sauvé 3 chiens "purement français", mais j'ai quand même aidé 3 chiens et à mes yeux c'est tout ce qui compte.

----------


## lynaaitou

on est d'accord Ouf je suis rassuré parce que plusieurs personne m'on pourri mes post de diffusion car certains chien été des chiens étrangers !!

----------


## borneo

Moi, j'ai adopté une lhassa apso, donc pas un chien "français de souche". Elle compte comme quoi ?  ::

----------


## sorcierejack

L'inverse arrive très souvent aussi : beaucoup d'habitants frontaliers adoptent des animaux en France !!!  ::

----------


## fannymurz

peut etre pas tout à fait dans le sujet mais existe-t-il un pays où il n'y a pas de surpopulation animale ( rien qu'en europe )

et de quelle façon ou à quel prix en sont-ils arrivés là?

----------


## Kybou!

J'ai beau chercher, je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de ce topic ... Pourtant je fais un effort, je cherche vraiment ...  ::

----------


## Fahn

Sur tous mes animaux, j'ai adopté deux chattes françaises, et un chien serbe (je suis belge, donc les deux françaises, sont étrangères).
Si je n'avais pas pris ces deux chattes qui étaient en urgence, je ne pense pas que j'aurais adopté deux autres chats belges, à ce moment-là. Je n'envisageais pas vraiment devenir FA alors, mais devant l'urgence, mon choix a été vite fait.
Pour le Serbe, je me suis, oui, posé la question. En adoptant ce chien, est-ce que je n'en condamne pas un autre ici en Belgique?
Si j'avais adopté un chien belge, peut-être qu'un serbe aurait été euthanasié. Si j'adoptais le Serbe, peut-être qu'un chien belge serait euthanasié. Donc dans les deux cas, hypothétiquement, une vie aurait été perdue, d'un côté comme de l'autre.
Pour moi, la PA n'a pas de frontières. Comment peut-on sauver dans son pays uniquement, et fermer les yeux sur ce qu'il se passe ailleurs? Le combat est le même partout. 
Sinon, pour les VG*, on ne mangerait pas de viande/poissons/PLV/oeufs/miel dans notre pays, mais dans les autres pays, étant donné qu'il s'agirait d'animaux sacrifiés à l'étranger, on devrait s'en foutre, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas de "nos" animaux.

Sortons du contexte de la PA. En suivant le raisonnement de "il faut sauver dans son pays et ne pas s'occuper de ce qu'il se passe ailleurs"... Les génocides dans d'autres pays, c'est pas notre problème, la faim dans le monde, on ne s'en occupe pas, les guerres, les catastrophes naturelles, on s'en fout? Pour ma part, autant dans le contexte de la PA, que dans d'autres sujets, je n'arrive pas à fermer les yeux sur ce qu'il se passe ailleurs. Que quelque chose se produise ici en Belgique ou au Brésil, ça me touche, je ne fais pas de différence.

Le combat de la PA est un combat mondial et non local. Pourquoi tenter de faire changer les choses chez soi, mais ne pas faire attention à ce qu'il se passe ailleurs? Si chacun pensait ainsi, le combat serait perdu d'avance. Mais en essayant de faire bouger les choses partout, de se révolter contre ce qu'il se passe dans le monde entier, là oui, on peut peut-être changer les choses. Un peu au moins.

----------


## Lili03

C'est une question que je ne me suis jamais posée ...... et j'espère ne JAMAIS me l'a poser !

----------


## didou752

Pour moi il n'y a pas de frontières dans la PA, donc que le chien soit français, serbe, belge ou hawaien ça reste un chien à sauver. Par contre faire naitre des chiots c'est condamner 5-6 voir plus de chiens dans tous les pays confondus (parce qu'un adoptant aurait potentiellement pu choisir d'adopter un chien belge par exemple)
Pour répondre à Fannumurz je n'en connait pas, et je pense sincèrement qu'aucun pays ne s'en sortira tant que la stérilisation des chiens non lof ne sera pas rendue obligatoire (idem pour les chats d'ailleurs). Malheureusement je ne pense pas qu'un jour un politicien décide un jour de voter une telle loi(à voir pour les chats en Belgique)....

----------


## SnowAngel

Je me sens comme certains, concernée par ce sujet bien qu'effectivement, ce post ne sera, à mon avis, qu'un long débat qui ne trouvera pas de réponses, chacun ayant ses propres avis.

Je suis membre d'aune association qui aide les animaux des pays de l'Est à trouver une vie sans cruauté, ici en France.
Nous nous occupons également des Français, et d'autres animaux de tout pays.

Et pour avoir été plusieurs fois à l'étranger, sur place, avoir vu les conditions de "survie" de ces pauvres bêtes et la cruauté qui leur est infligée (les mentalités ne sont tout simplement pas les mêmes), et bien je n'ai aucun remord à essayer de sauver les chiens étrangers.

Une vie est une vie, peu importe l'origine et tout être vivant mérite que l'on se batte pour qu'il puisse vivre dignement.
La protection animale ne doit pas avoir de frontière !!!

----------


## Fahn

Je confirme, SnowAngel.
Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de me rendre en Serbie, mais telles qu'elles sont décrites, les conditions de vie là-bas sont bien pires encore qu'ici.
Alors entre un chien qui vit en refuge ici, et un chien qui survivait seulement en Serbie, mon choix a été vite fait.

Lea, je n'avais pas vu ton message. Concernant les chiens catégorisés... c'est plus compliqué, je pense, que les autres chiens. Certes, je pourrais adopter des cat.1 français pour les mettre à l'abri en Belgique (j'y pense souvent, d'ailleurs), mais les "pitbulls", autant en France qu'en Belgique, sont tellement souvent euthanasiés et ont tellement besoin d'aide (selon moi, plus encore que les autres chiens, c'est pourquoi mon précédent message peut paraître contradictoire, mais il n'en est rien), qu'il serait utopique de faire revenir des cat.1 en Belgique alors qu'ici même, tous les refuges sont remplis de staffs et divers croisés assimilés.
http://svpa.forumactif.com/f1-les-chiens-a-adopter
http://www.animauxenperil.be/Adoption/Chiens/index.html
Deux refuges belges que je connais, et qui sont remplis de staffs.

----------


## flomyspra

L'amour n'a pas de frontières.
Entre un chien qui vit en refuge en France, qui voit du monde tous les jours et qui sort un peu de temps en temps et un autre à l'étranger qui ne sort jamais de son box et qui vit dans des conditions insoutenables, je comprends très bien qu'on puisse choisir le plus malheureux. De toutes façons, ils sont tous à sauver où qu'ils vivent et malheureusement on ne peut pas tous les sauver donc peu importe leur pays d'origine.

Et sauver un chien roumain, serbe, espagnol ou d'autres pays encore moins avancés que nous en matière de protection animale, c'est aussi venir en aide à des personnes formidables qui se battent pour changer les mentalités arriérés dans leurs pays et essayer de diminuer la misère animale là-bas. Heureusement qu'ils sont là pour des quantités d'animaux qui connaîtront un peu de bonheur même si beaucoup finissent leur vie dans des conditions atroces et le soutien qu'ils peuvent avoir en France ou dans d'autres pays plus riches est très important pour ces personnes, non seulement matérielement mais certainement aussi moralement.
Quand on voit le dévouement que peuvent avoir des engagés de la PA dans des pays défavorisés et les difficultés qu'ils rencontrent, on ne peut que vouloir essayer de les aider un peu.

----------


## olivia42

je ne me suis jamais poser la question 

les chiens chats ne se poser pas la question que vous soyez de n'importe qu'elle pays temps qu'ils sont heureux il s'en moque

----------


## itchika

Ben moi j'avoue mettre posée la question la première fois que j'ai vu un post de ce genre.  :: 

Et puis j'ai vu les photos, de pauvres petits miséreux, et puis j'ai compris...

----------


## sylviana

Moi, je ne peux pas me permettre d'adopter des chiens à l'étranger comme à l'autre bout de la France d'ailleurs. J'ai trop de critères, à commencer par une rencontre préalable obligatoire avec mes propres chiens. Par contre, si je n'avais pas déjà des chiens, pourquoi pas. Ou alors il faudrait que le chien soit en FA dans le coin... Je fais donc mon <marché> dans les refuges situés près de chez moi, avec une préférence pour l'un d'eux où les chiens vivent en contact étroit avec la gérante. Elle connait parfaitement les chiens qu'elle place et j'ai entièrement confiance en elle. Si elle me dit que ce chien là peut me correspondre et pas celui-là, c'est qu'elle a raison. Après, il est certain que je ne fais pas grand cas du physique; pour moi, c'est le caractère qui prime. Adopter sur une photo, avec seulement quelques éléments de caractère, je ne peux pas (plus) me le permettre: la famille est trop grande!

----------


## loulouk

La PA n'a pas de frontière,

il ne faut pas jeter la pierre aux assos qui tentent de venir en aide à ces malheureux, comem le dit killy se n'est qu'une goute d'eau...en comparaison des trafics de chiots, de pseudo éleveurs, de gens qui abandonnent pour un oui pour un non, des millions de personnes qui se servent de leurs chiennes poru arrondir les fins de mois, à mon sens tant que les états de tous pâys ne se décideornt pa sà faire quelque chose en se sens rien ne chnagera, et pire encore, dans la société ou l'on vit l'animal est devenu un tel objet de consomation que ça ne fera qu'empirer .

Je ne vais même pas parler ici de ces " sous chiens " catégorisés dont personne ne veut et dont tant se débarasse au point que les refuges en sont pleins et qu'on les euthanasie en masse, j'ai eu dernièrement un FA un chiot de 3 mois fraichement abandonné à la SPA .

Que tous ceux qui crient au scandale car les chiens des pays étrangers sont adoptés sur le territoir français ( ou belge ) regardent un peu de plus près, combien de chiens sortent de ces pays pour d'autres ? comme le luxembourg, la suisse ou encore l'allemagne pour certaines races stigmatisées .

J'ai adopté de tous coins, un serbe, un espagnol, un français pour mes chiens, mes 2 chats sont belges, pauvres petites choses abandonnées alors qu'ils n'étaient même pas seuvrés , et ma staff était polonaise, introduite sur le territoire français alors qu'elle était encore un chiot .

Si tout le monde adoptait et stérilisait au lieu d'acheter le monde s'en trouverait bien mieux .

----------


## Eh_Siiiii__

Une adoption c'est aussi et souvent un "COUP DE COEUR" 
Une histoire qui nous touche
Une rencontre inatendue , réelle ou via le net

A partir de la
il n'est plus question, de lieux, d'origine, et souvent la question ne se pose pas

ON doit ADOPTER, 
c'est comme une évidence,..

Pour ma part, un animal adopté est un animal SAUVE, le reste n'est que BLABLA

....


Mon coup de G....le par contre, concernerait plutot la manière dont certaines associations font blocage à certaines adoptions,
que ce soit une limite de région, AHh mais nan vous habitez trop loin,..
une question de temps, ahh mais vous travailler trop .. 
ou alors les soit disant "urgences" ou d'un coup, plus de nouvelles, pas de réponses aux questions des éventuels adoptants, 
ou très peu d'info sur l'animal à adopté,
..
Il y a sans doute beaucoup à faire encore,
mais l'essentiel est de FAIRE
et donc MERCI à ceux qui oeuvrent au quotidien pour le bonheur de nos compagnons de tous les jours..

----------


## Peachcats

Moi j'ai adopter une chienne d'espagne, alors que j'aurais pu en adopter une en france, j'ai eu un coup de coeur, et la voilà chez moi, un autre chien à pris sa place dans la famille d'accueil, un chien de plus de sauver, sauver un chien ici ou ailleurs c'est une vie pareil. 
De toute manière, même si toutes les associations se concentrait en france il y aura toujours autant de chien, ici et ailleurs.

----------


## lynaaitou

bien même si des solutions ne sont pas trouvé j'aime avoir les avis de chacun pour comprendre leur choix ! je trouve ça intéressant de comprendre ce que les gens pensent  :Smile:  
car je me suis faite lyncher sur un autre forum pour avoir diffuser pour des chiens étranger ... donc j'avais envie de comprendre !! 

personnellement je ne savais pas que les étrangers adopté en France du moins quelques uns mais pas plus quoi ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bien même si des solutions ne sont pas trouvé j'aime avoir les avis de chacun pour comprendre leur choix ! je trouve ça intéressant de comprendre ce que les gens pensent  :Smile:  
car je me suis faite lyncher sur un autre forum pour avoir diffuser pour des chiens étranger ... donc j'avais envie de comprendre !! 

personnellement je ne savais pas que les étrangers adopté en France du moins quelques uns mais pas plus quoi ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bien même si des solutions ne sont pas trouvé j'aime avoir les avis de chacun pour comprendre leur choix ! je trouve ça intéressant de comprendre ce que les gens pensent  :Smile:  
car je me suis faite lyncher sur un autre forum pour avoir diffuser pour des chiens étranger ... donc j'avais envie de comprendre !! 

personnellement je ne savais pas que les étrangers adopté en France du moins quelques uns mais pas plus quoi ^^

----------


## MuzaRègne

Un chien français ne mérite pas plus d'être sauvé qu'un chien serbe ou espagnol - la misère n'a pas de frontière, tous ont le droit de vivre.
Ce qui me pose problème, c'est (attention sujet pas du tout politiquement correct, regardez ailleurs si ça vous choque) une question d'argent, de rentabilité : si pour xxx € on peut sauver 3 chiens, ce n'est pas un bon calcul de mettre la même somme pour en sauver 1. Ca veut dire qu'avec la même somme, j'ai permis 2 euthanasies de plus. Ca vaut pour les chiens rapatriés à grand frais (pas le cas de tous, des chiens peuvent être adptés en france venant d'autres pays sans qu'il n'y ait des sommes folles en jeu : mais ça arrive), et ça vaut aussi pour les soins vétos : quand je vois dans la même rubrique un appel aux dons pour 2 500 € pour les soins d'un chat atteint d'une maladie qui le condamne de toute façon à plus ou moins court terme, en même temps qu'un appel au don pour 2 500 € qui nourrit tout un refuge serbe pendant x temps ... il faut garder le sens des réalités.

----------


## lynaaitou

je trouve pas ça top de demander des dons pour des animaux qui sont condamné c'est plus de souffrance qu'autre chose alors au lieu de vouloir les sauvés à tout prix vaut mieux les aider a partir entouré d'amour et laisser le dons pour ceux qui en ont besoin ! car demande 1000 euros pour un chien qui souffre et qui rallongera sa vie de 1 ans avez souffrance c'est d'une part de l'acharnement simple point de vue !

----------


## MuzaRègne

Même s'il n'est pas condamné je trouve ça abusif : qu'un particulier ou une asso "à titre privé" dépense une grosse somme, c'est leur problème, mais faire un appel aux dons pour sauver un chien pour une somme qui aurait pu en sauver 50 ... je ne peux pas justifier ça au niveau éthique.

----------


## loulouk

qu'est ce qui donne le droit à untel ou untel de dire qu'une vie en vaut plus qu'une autre ?
parce que si on part de ce principe il aussi arrêtez de sauver des gens quand les sommes deviennt folles,
si on peut en sauver 10 autres à la place...

----------


## MuzaRègne

Quand c'est un choix délibéré avec de l'argent qu'on a, ça ne me pose pas de problème - mais quand il faut aller demander après, non. La générosité des gens n'est pas extensible, contrairement aux remboursements par la sécurité sociale par exemple  ::  .

----------


## lynaaitou

beh désoler mais demander 1000 euros de dons pour chat admettons qui de toute façon est condamné autant abrégé ses souffrances et demander cette argent pour du matos ou des soins pour des chiens qui s'en sortirons sur ... parce que un petit chien ou chat qui nécessite 2000 euros de dons on rassemble l'argent l'animal meurt de ses blessures quelques jours après 2000 euros pour un animal qui souffrait et qui avait peu de chance ! alors qu'il y en a milles autres bien vivant et en forme qui ont besoin de manger chacun son avis encore une fois!!

----------


## Kybou!

> Quand c'est un choix délibéré avec de l'argent qu'on a, ça ne me pose pas de problème - mais quand il faut aller demander après, non. La générosité des gens n'est pas extensible, contrairement aux remboursements par la sécurité sociale par exemple  .


En même temps, on ne met pas un flingue sur la tempe des gens pour les obliger à faire des dons ... C'est le principe même du don et il me semble logique que chacun fasse de son argent ce que bon lui semble ...  ::  Pour ma part, je me vois mal dire aux gens:" bah alors, vous n'allez quand même pas lui filer 100 euros alors que vous pourriez donner 10 euros à 10 chiens" ... En venir à dire aux gens ce qu'ils doivent faire de leur argent, juste non quoi ... Personnellement, j'aime donner ce que je veux à qui je le veux et j'ai très souvent participé à ce genre de demande ....

----------


## itchika

Muzarègne, est ce que tu crois que ces gens qui donnes des grosses sommes pour rappatrier les chiens auraient donné la même somme à des assos française?

En tout cas moi pas j'avoue...  ::  Quand cet hivers le refuge était sous la neige, et que les chiens mourraient ou s'achappaient, qu'il fallait reconstruire des abris et des clotures, ben je n'ai pas hésité à donner des plus "grosses sommes", et ça même 2 fois alors que je n'ai donné que 10 euros à une asso française.

Bon dans ce cas ça permet l'aide de plusieurs chiens et non pas d'un, mais je me dis qu'en france il est quand même "plus facile" d'essayer de récupérer de l'argent que dans d'autres pays où la condition animale n'émeut pratiquement personne...  :Frown: 

(bon par contre je suis d'accord sur certaines demandes de dons bidons)

----------


## borneo

> beh désoler mais demander 1000 euros de dons pour chat admettons qui de toute façon est condamné autant abrégé ses souffrances et demander cette argent pour du matos ou des soins pour des chiens qui s'en sortirons sur ... parce que un petit chien ou chat qui nécessite 2000 euros de dons on rassemble l'argent l'animal meurt de ses blessures quelques jours après 2000 euros pour un animal qui souffrait et qui avait peu de chance ! alors qu'il y en a milles autres bien vivant et en forme qui ont besoin de manger chacun son avis encore une fois!!


La charité, c'est un business comme un autre. Si tu ne fais pas vibrer la coder sensible, les gens ne donnent pas. 

Or, les gens donnent beaucoup plus pour un bébé bouledogue tétraplégique de trois mois que pour un pauv chien tout moche qui croupit depuis des années au fond d'un refuge.

Les gens vont donner pour un tremblement de terre ou un tsunani loin de chez eux quand la pub est bien faite, mais pour leurs voisins à qui on coupe le gaz et l'électricité, nada.

Y a pas à épiloguer, c'est comme ça. ::

----------


## lynaaitou

Oui vu comme ça c'est certain je trouve bien de donner son avis et que Borneo ou d'autre explique pourquoi mon point de vue n'est pas "valide" fin voilà merci de l'explication mais c'est bien la vérité  :Smile:

----------


## lola34

On aura toujours le coeur assez grand et on aura toujours de trop faibles moyens ! 
Donc, en ce qui me concerne, je fais au coup par coup, selon mes possibilités du moment,
en faisant, je dois l'avouer, un choix parmi tous les appels français ou étrangers en essayant
d'être la plus équitable possible.
Le principal étant de me sentir bien avec ma conscience et de pouvoir me regarder dans une
glace sans dégoût.

----------


## SnowAngel

Notre association avait lancé un appel aux dons car l'hiver à été catastrophique pour nos protégés Roumains.
Les enclos n'ont pas tenus, les chiens s'échappaient en tous sens, la nourriture venait à manquer, les cadavres des malheureux étaient retrouvés les uns après les autres, ensevelis.
Comment ne pas réagir face à une nature qui s'acharne.
Nous avons immédiatement été sur place prêter mains fortes pour déblayer, avec chaque instant la peur de ce que l'on allait retrouver sous cet épais manteau blanc.... Et nous avons donc lancé un SOS.

Mais les dons, c'est un encore un autre sujet, un autre débat, long et toujours selon avis de chacun.
Le coeur est grand mais nos portefeuilles petits, effectivement.

Après, comme dit plus haut, je reste sur le principe qu'une vie est une vie.

Les donnateurs sont déjà généreux, alors peu importe qu'ils préfèrent faire en geste en faveur des Français, des Espagnols, des animaux des pays de l'Est, ou tout animal originaire d'un autre pays, la seule chose à retenir c'est qu'ils ont fait un geste, et contribués à sauver des vies.

Dans la PA, les origines, les races, etc.... ne devraient pas être priorités, seules LES VIES comptent !!!!

S'il en avait la possibilité, un chien ne regarde pas, un chien agit, sauve, et jamais ne le regrette.
Copions nos meilleurs amis, ragardons avec notre coeur.

----------


## SnowAngel

Certains préfèrent se concentrer uniquement sur les sauvetages français, et c'est leur droit, il en faut et heureusement qu'ils sont là car nos animaux français on autant besoin de nous.

Moi j'ai choisi de faire parti de ce que j'appelle les "sauveteurs de l'extrème".

Ce voyage de "renfort" cet hiver 2011 m'a fait comprendre que les chiens étrangers me tiennent à coeur.
Et quelle joie d'avoir enfin des nouvelles de ma filleule et pouvoir la serrer fort dans mes bras, puis aller devant le box complètement enneigé de mon autre filleule, et en essayant de retenir mes larmes lui faire la promesse que bientôt, je la ramènerais en France, que je ne vais pas la laisser mourrir là bas.....

Un sauvetage, c'est quelque chose de tellement intense que les kilomètres ne comptent pas.
Et ça s'appelle L'AMOUR, tout simplement....

Attaché dehors, à l'abandon, proche du refuge, en Roumanie, que serait devenu ce pauvre chien....



Plus rien à craindre pour lui, l'enfer est terminé, il est sauvé.
Arrivé en France il y a quelques mois, et après un petit moment dans sa FA qui à su le remettre sur pattes et lui montrer qu'il y avait des Hommes bons, il est à présent dans sa famille.

----------


## missvero

> Certains préfèrent se concentrer uniquement sur les sauvetages français, et c'est leur droit, il en faut et heureusement qu'ils sont là car nos animaux français on autant besoin de nous.
> 
> Moi j'ai choisi de faire parti de ce que j'appelle les "sauveteurs de l'extrème".
> 
> Ce voyage de "renfort" cet hiver 2011 m'a fait comprendre que les chiens étrangers me tiennent à coeur.
> Et quelle joie d'avoir enfin des nouvelles de ma filleule et pouvoir la serrer fort dans mes bras, puis aller devant le box complètement enneigé de mon autre filleule, et en essayant de retenir mes larmes lui faire la promesse que bientôt, je la ramènerais en France, que je ne vais pas la laisser mourrir là bas.....
> 
> Un sauvetage, c'est quelque chose de tellement intense que les kilomètres ne comptent pas.
> Et ça s'appelle L'AMOUR, tout simplement....
> ...


incroyable on dirai pas que c'est le meme chien il est superbe  ::

----------


## lola34

Je suis tout à fait d'accord, la protection n'a pas de frontières.
Peu importe que l'animal soit d'içi ou d'ailleurs.
Ne pas rester les yeux fermés, c'est ça qui compte.
L'animal aime sans distinction de race ou de couleur l'Humain
contrairement à celui-ci qui aime avec intêret........

----------


## chupachup

Oué enfait les chiens ils savent pas qu'il y a des frontières. Ils ont pas de chance de naitre dans des pays sous développés ou dans des pays où la condition animale est médiocre. Ils ont pas choisi, ils peuvent rien faire d'autre qu'attendre que quelqu'un les sorte de leur enfer.
Notre devise c'est justement que l'amour n'a pas de frontière, on s'en fiche pas mal que le chien soit serbe, espagnol ou français.
Et quand on voit les conditions de vie de certains animaux, on comprend mieux, bien qu'en france, ya des endroits pas très nets aussi.
Et surtout, si on les aide pas... personne ne le fait et certainement pas les gens du pays. Et alors ils crèvent ? 
Ya aussi une énormité dans ce que vous avez dit : sauver un chien étranger = euthanasier un chien français. C'est complètement faux.
On a eu énormément d'adoption "coup de coeur", les gens n'auraient jamais adopter un chien français à la place de notre loulou serbe. C'est tombé comme ça mais l'adoption d'un chien étranger = sauvetage d'un chien et point. Si les autres sont euthanasiés cest pas du tout parceque quelqu'un à adopter un autre chien, sinon cest valable en France aussi. Ah bah t'as choisi le chien marron, le chien noir va se faire eutha. C'est débile.
Quoi qu'il arrive yaura des euthanasies, tant que y'aura pas une loi qui oblige les particuliers à stériliser leurs animaux, yaura des refuges blindés et des chiens piqués.

----------


## gaelle6757

nous avons adopté une chienne rapatriée d'Espagne par une SPA en Moselle, finalement il s'agit d'un chien à faire adopter en France, donc elle fait partie des chiens à sauver quelle que soit son origine... par contre, je n'aurai pas adopté un chien uniquement sur photo, certaines associations rapatrient sur réservation de famille française, ça (à mon avis) c'est particulier quand même...

je ne vois pas de différence, peut-être le manque d'infos quant à son passé, mais il y a également des loulous originaires de France dont on ne sait pas grand chose...

une note d'humour dans ce débat, la chienne répond à quelques ordres mais uniquement en espagnol :-), langue que nous ne parlons pas, donc on apprend aussi :-)

----------


## loulouk

j'ia moi aussi adopté un espagnol, tu peux lui parler uniquement en français sans souci, ils se font très bien au changement,

j'ia adopté mes 3 derniers chiens sans les avori jamais vu, et pourtant ils osnt tous supers  :Smile:

----------


## solenn13

Pour ma part, je pense que l'important, c'est qu'un chien soit sauvé d'où qu'il vienne. 3 des miens viennent du Nord de la France, trouvés errants...

Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est éradiquer tous ces soi-disant "élevages" qui transforment les chiennes en pondeuses, comme ma petite Shih tzu adoptée sur Rescue.

----------


## Nyunyu

Bonjour,

Cette question fait partie des questions éternelles, sans réelle réponse.

Si ca peut vous rassurer, on entend les memes choses dans tous les pays á mon avis.

Je vais prendre exemple du mien : la Hongrie.

Alors la, ceux qui disent en France stop aux chiens étrangers, j'ai envie de leur dire tres bien, mais en attendant y'a tout de suite moins de monde au balcon pour gueuler quand on recupere vos cat.1, c'est fou  :: 
Ah bha oui, ca devient tout de suite moins dérrangeant quand on en fait sortir que quand on en fait entrer...

Mais rassurez vous j'entends aussi des choses (pour moi) absurdes ici : pourquoi ramener les chiens Francais? En France ils ont plus de moyens, plus de personnes, une structure plus adaptée et bien plus d'argent. Qu'on s'occupe déja de nos chiens avant de nous occuper de ceux des autres.
Et alors idem pour ces personnes : ca pleurniche moins quand des assoc d'Autriche ou d'Allemange recuperent des chiens d'ici.
Pourtant, ils en ont aussi á l'adoption, c'est pas le probleme.

Finalement, il doit y'avoir une fluctuation plus ou moins constante entre les pays, certains en prennent plus, d'autres moins, mais tout le monde essaye d'en sauver autant et c'est bien le principal.

Jusqu'ici, on a toujours pris des cat.1 des qu'on avait une FA ou famille d'adoption pour ledit chien, pas avant puisque l'association n'a refuge, ni pension, rien, on est basée sur des FA.

Jusqu'á maintenant. Mais comme partout dans la PA, y'en a toujours qui savent mieux, qui on sauvé plus ou qui auraient fait autrement. Qui viennent casser du sucre dans ton dos, etc ...

Maintenant notre échange sera simple : pour chaque pitbull récupéré, on transfere un chien hongrois en france. Comme ca tout le monde est content, tout le monde se tait, et les chiens aurant -on l'espere du fond du coeur- plus de chance!

Sincerement, foutre des frontieres á la PA, je trouve ca inutile, et petit  :: 

Je continuerai á me battre pour les pits de France dans la mesure du possible, bien qu'ici aussi on ait du pain sur la planche, bien plus qu'en France. C'est pour ainsi dire CATASTROPHIQUE en ce moment la situation dans certains refuges/fourrieres, surtout á l'est et au nord-est du pays (les maladies, les chiens tués par balle ou gazés, le manque de nourriture et de soins, les combats organisés par la maffia, le manque de moyens des habitants dans les campagnes : 1 enfant sur 5 serait sous-alimenté en Hongrie en 2012... donc les chiens, vous pensez bien que c'est pas le probleme Number one ...)

----------


## chupachup

Oh Nyunyu  :Smile:  yavait longtemps  ::

----------


## D-elphine

je trouve que c'est bien dans la limite du raisonnable (très bien expliqué par Muzarègne) d' aider mais souvent on aide au bout du monde alors que dans le refuge du coin c'est une sacrée misère mais qu'on a pas envie de voir, en photo c'est souvent moins pire qu'en vrai.

mais je trouve formidable ce que certains font, je pense à Chupachups (enfin ses posts que j' ai vu) car dans certains pays vraiment les conditions sont abominables et ne serait ce qu' apporter un peu pour améliorer ces lieux est une chose exceptionnelle qui mérite que des gens s'y attardent. il n'y aura jamais assez de monde pour se consacrer aux malheureux ni en france ni à l' étrangers

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Je me sens tout de même un peu concernée par ce débat, pour autant que je trouve ce sujet légérement futile...
> La PA, c'est la PA c'est tout. La maltraitance, les abandons, la souffrance animale, tout ça n'a pas de frontière.
> Malheureusement ces problèmes ne sont pas prêts de s'arrêter, aussi bien en France qu'à l'étranger.
> 
> De même, je n'ai pas eu le sentiment de "condamner" les autres chiens français en adoptant des "étrangers".
> Je ne compte même plus le nombre de fois, où les gens m'ont regardée de travers dans la rue lorsque j'expliquais les origines de mes chiens.
> A la maison il y a donc une serbe, un tchèque (provenant d'une usine à chiot et arrivé en France), et une québécoise!
> Alors voilà, je n'ai peut-être pas sauvé 3 chiens "purement français", mais j'ai quand même aidé 3 chiens et à mes yeux c'est tout ce qui compte.


Bonjour je participe rarement aux débats sur les forums mais celui-ci m'a interpelée. Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ce qui est dit ci-dessus.
J'avoue que je n'accorde aucune importance aux frontières quand il s'agit de protection animale. Un animal à sauver est à sauver qu'il soit français, grec, belge ou serbe.... Je n'ai pas du tout une vision "nationaliste" du monde et surtout pas dans ce domaine. Dans certains pays la situation des animaux est tellement précaire qu'on ne peut pas rester indifférent.
Pour ma part les 3 chiens que vous voyez sur mon avatar sont "étrangers", les 2 plus grandes sont deux anciennes chiennes de rue d'Athènes et le petit noir est un Français (comme je suis Belge, logiquement il est un "étranger" n'est-ce pas ?). Connaissant la situation en Grèce et vu que j'y ai des connaissances qui font des sauvetages, je sais que j'aurai surement toujours au moins un Grec parmi mes chiens et je ne me sens pas coupable pour ça, j'aurai sauvé un chien c'est tout ce qui compte.
Bonne journée.

----------


## oupsmumu

J'ai également un chien qui vient de hongrie mais je ne suis pas responsable de son arrivée en France puisque c'est un chien acheté dans une animalerie et jeté à la rue que j'ai récupéré. Mon autre chien est français mais a connu néanmoins une première famille.

Il est bon également de faire changer les mentalités dans les pays étrangers.

----------


## Djermiko

Quand pn
voit ce qui est arrivé aux chiens de Becej ... on oublie les frontieres, la souffrance est partout .

----------


## Nyunyu

Pour vous donner des exemples concrets, vivants ...

Ceux qui sont déja adoptés ici, et au vue de leur gueule, vous vous doutez bien qu'en France leur seule issue était la vie en chenil, ou l'euthanasie :

Brasco :


Carlo :


Cash :


Darkos : 


Kajla :


Lilou :


Nashka :


Sniff :


Tyson :



Et 3 nouveaux arrivent lundi :

Brioche :


Floyd :


Lola :



Et pour la 1ere fois depuis le début de cette belle histoire, nous envoyons 3 chiens "d'échange" á la place des 3 qui arrivent, histoire d'équilibrer le truc  ::  Les 3 chiens sont ok chiens, chats et enfants. Ils n'ont aucune chance d'etre adoptés ici (l'un á cause de son age, les 2 femelles allez savoir ... plus d'un an sans un coup de fil pour elles...)

Bácsi, un toutou de 8ans environ, récupéré par la fourriere alors qu'il gardait sa maitresse morte depuis plus d'une semaine... :


Lina, 18 mois, en famille d'accueil depuis plus d'un an sans personne d'interessé par l'adoption :


Picur, 2 ans, trainée par des gitans en vélo alors qu'elle était en laisse et collier ... ses cotes sont guéries, mais la trace au cul restera probablement longtemps. Elle a tres peur du collier depuis qu'elle s'est faite trainter comme un sac á patates sur plusieurs km ...



Voila, alors, me dites pas que l'échange ne vaut pas le coup  ::

----------


## Djermiko

::  Oh la la ses beaux loulous !

----------


## hln

je vous comprend ::  ! moi aussi j'ai pensé plutot prendre un chien de serbie ou d'espagne puisque nous sommes sensibilisés a leurs detresses extrèmes !dans certains refuges comme ceux de mayotte ou aucuns traitements n'existe pour faire face a leurs maux et douleurs !la serbie ou des chiots naissent dans la neige ou dans la boue !cela touche encore plus les gens qui sont souvent plus qu'au complet et se disent que tant que prendre encore un animal autant aller chercher celui qui a la plus mauvaise vie ! exemple ici chez nous les FA sont un paliatif aux refuges ! mais dés qu'une fa prend un animal !  je me dit que lui est bien a l'abri chez des gens souvent formidable qui vont en prendre bien soin ! et je vais avoir tendance a me retourner vers les pauvres malheureux qui sont dehors en danger ou en fourrière ! j'aurai tellement a dire sur le sujet ! cette année alors la trop trop trop de naissance de chatons et de chiots que moi qui était tenter d'adopter bien le choix est bien trop difficile avec justement ce choix ? ici ou ailleurs ??????? du coup bien il y a un petit qui aurait pu être adopter ! trop c'est trop pour ceux qui aiment les animaux ! moi je pourrai prendre un petit chaton handicapé !mais evid c'est le prix de l'adoption qui est lourde ! suis sans emploi donc , j'ai déja 3 gros chats dont un handicapé et un vieux chien de 15 ans bourré d'arthrose, et je suis en vieil appartement 4ème étages sans ascenseur alors pour lui monter ! voila mon point de vue ! vous avez raison !de vouloir deja vider les refuge ici !c'est légitime  mais ceçi dit c'est vrai que leurs conditions sont quand même plus terrible encore que celle d'ici en france !
Cordialement

----------


## joss69

Moi j ai adoptée THOT un galgo quand j ai eu connaissance des conditions de ces pauvres chiens la bas.........puis j ai fait venir toujours d Espagne GOOFY petit croisé...heu on sait pas quoi mais trouvé dans la rue a 1 an ........Et un couple de Yorkinoux en France leur maitresse avait des difficultés pour les garder ( on est d ailleurs toujours en contact et sommes amies sur FB comme cela elle a toujours des nouvelles et voit les photos ) j ai eu 2 autres chiens d Espagne en accueil.........
Là je suis a 4 chiens et chéri dit Stop...........j espère les garder très très longtemps mais d ores et déjà je sais qu un galgo ou une galga viendra ici.......et je souhaiterais aussi adopter un beagle sorti d un labo.......je suis très touchée par le sort des chiens dans les pays de l Est donc un de ces malheureux serait le bienvenu..........Et ce qui fait pencher la balance pour ces chiens s est le faite qu aucune structure style SPA n existe se ne sont que des benevoles et des dons qui aident ces refuges a vivre...( je parle de l Espagne ) 
Mon mari ne veut plus être FA sinon je rendrais volontiers service pour 1 chien en France.........Après chacun voit.......

----------


## aurore

> Kajla :


Salut Agnès!
C'est possible d'avoir des news de Kaïna? Je ne savais pas que tu étais de retour sur Rescue, et je ne savais pas comment te joindre pour t'en demander. (En MP si tu préfères  :: )

----------


## Nyunyu

Coucou!
Oh, la miss se porte a merveille, je l au vue en janvier (ca passe vite...) , elle est devenue superbe. Je l ai reconnue sans probleme, mais punaise qu elle s est eclatee niveau poitrail et gueule :O
Jte cherche une photo recente durant le week end, mais je tiens a preciser qu elle a pose en tant que Miss Avril dans notre calendrier 2012  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nyunyu

Je ne trouve pas LA photo du calnedrier, ni celle ou elle est avec moi, mais en attendant voici un appercu de la miss  ::

----------


## aurore

Purée, je ne l'aurais pas reconnue!  :: 

Voilà en 2 noms (Kaïna et Zoé) pourquoi il faut continuer à se charger des chiens des pays étrangers: parce qu'on est super contents que des étrangers nous prennent aussi nos chiens (catégorisés ou juste vieux) afin qu'ils aient une chance chez eux!

(Voici le post de Zoé, beauceronne de 11 ans, qui finira ses jours entourée d'amour en Autriche:

Beauceronne 11 ans  (60))

Ce qui n'empêche pas de se soucier de ce qui se passe à côté de chez soi, bien sûr!

----------


## Nyunyu

Ah bha elle fait du sport, on peut pas nier. C est une rednose sublime, y a pas d autres mots  ::

----------


## akiravana

Je n'ai pas tout lu mais dans l'ensemble je pense que les avis sont sensiblement les mêmes.Pour moi un chien sauvé c'est un chien de sauvé pourtant il m'est arrivé de me demander pourquoi certaines personnes (je ne voudrait pas généraliser) trouvent plus naturel d'adopter un chien espagnol ou serbe qu'un créole.  On m'a souvent laissé des messages du type "j'aurais bien accueilli intel mais je suis en métropole" Les horreurs que l'on voit en Espagne sont tout aussi présentent dans les îles françaises, j'ai parfois l'impression que c'est pire mais je suis sûrement trop impliquée. 
Tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a pas de bonne réponse.
Aucune association ne choisi de faire adopter dans un pays étranger pour "le fun" l'organisation relève parfois du cauchemar et les frais sont immenses mais selon moi c'est une bonne chose.
Lorsque la Roumanie ou l'Espagne en aurons marre d'être pointé du doigts et "secouru" par des associations françaises ils se bougerons sûrement (on peut toujours rêver)

----------


## beapat

pourquoi faire le travail que les autre font a leur place? la solution de facilité c'est bosse pendant que je regarde ::

----------


## Zoe

Je suis Belge et j'ai adopté sur 10 ans trois vieux chiens Français, pourquoi, parce qu'ils n'intéressaient personnes en apparence.
Il m'en reste une Rita qui un poste ici

RITA la douce, jolie ratière amputée

Je ne sais pas si je recommencerais, parce que ici aussi beaucoup de malheureux cherche une place

----------


## surmulot

La misere animale na pas de frontieres et ces sauvetages sont desormais possibles grace a internet, louverture des frontieres, la mobilite aerienne etc.. Alors quil y a une quinzaine dannees ces actions etaient localisees. Sachant que ds ces pays la condition animale est atroce mais on ne peut sauver le monde, les animaux eux nont rien demande, les chiens francais sont en surpopulation ds les refuges, les abandons se sont aggraves, alors tenter de sauver tt vie animale comme on peut. Pour moi le probleme ne fait pas debat car insoluble.

----------


## loulouk

pour moi une vie reste une vie, peu importe d'ou elle vient,
je suis française, je vis en Belgique et chez moi 1 serbe, 2 espagnols, 1 français et 1 belge .

----------


## minaff

J'ai parcouru les 6 pages et en faite je n'ai pas vu de message "contre" l'adoption a l'étranger. Tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que la misère n'a pas de frontière.

La dernier fois que j'ai vu un débat de ce genre c'était sur un forum animalier (furet) pro-élevage. Et la fille qui avait lancé le débat avait quand même oser dire qu'elle avait adopter son chien en élevage mais que les sauvetages étranger elle ne comprenait pas.

Pour moi les réflexion "il faut d'abord adopter en France" c'est de l'anti-PA.
La PA c'est de l'entraide, du partage, du bénévolat,...
Certe parfois il y a de l'argent dépensé dans un rappatriement. Mais cela veut-il dire qu'une adoption doit se faire que dans son département ? Pour moi l'adoption idéal réunie un chien avec des critères spécifique (caractère, entente congénère, espace nécessaire, ...) avec la famille qui lui convient. En faisant cela on diminue le risque d'abandon, on sensibilise les gens à la PA, et aux fausse idées du genre "il n'y a que des mauvais corniaud en refuge". Alors c'est vrai que parfois il va falloir faire des kilomètre, mais franchement une adoption réussie ca n'a pas de prix... (Et pour tous le reste il y a MasterCards)

PS : je suis quand même d'accord Muzaregne sur l'aspect financier, maintenant c'est aux gens de prendre leur propre décision concernant les dons, personnellement je ne donne jamais pour des sommes inapproprié comme des assos qui ont recours à des "communicatrices animal" pour retrouvé des chats perdus (je concidère ca comme du charlantanisme). Et dans tous les cas je préfère connaitre les directives et les objectifs de l'association avant de me lancer dans un don pour n'importe quel animal. Mais c'est quelque chose de personnel.

----------


## akiravana

Entièrement d'accord.  Pour moi lorsqu'on decide d'adopter on ne choisi pas une association ou une région il faut trouver l'animal qui nous correspond même s'il se trouve à des kilomètres de chez nous. Du coup je ne comprend pas trop les associations qui n'acceptent que les adoptions dans leur département.....

----------


## surmulot

Peut etre pour un meilleur suivi

----------


## akiravana

Pour le suivi je pense que le probleme concerne surtout les associations mais meme celles qui refusent le covoiturage ont deja du tomber sur de mauvais adoptants

----------


## surmulot

Certes on est jamais sur a 100% je viens dadopter un loulou dans une association tres pointue sur les placements et jai rempli un formulaire avec de nombreuses questions offrant ainsi des garanties du bien etre animal

----------


## Kitoune

Question de coût aussi.
C'est très cher de faire venir un animal de l'étranger.
Et puis aussi beaucoup de gens veulent rencontrer l'animal avant de s'engager pour de vrai.
Et puis aussi, on peut avoir peur d'alimenter les trafics de chiens venant de l'étranger en adoptant.

Effectivement, sur les 6 pages tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que la PA n'a pas de frontière. Or, parait-il que c'est un sujet à polémique. Je pense qu'il a été ici bien nettoyé et c'est dommage car je pense que c'est un débat intéressant.

Comme celui qui consiste à demander pourquoi il y a autant d'asso de PA en France... Unir ses forces serait surement mieux que de travailler chacun dans son coin mais bon....

La PA déclenche de telles passions que la discussion est très difficile et c'est bien dommage.

----------


## Bolinette

Unir ses forces oui, mais je soulève un problème (qui sur le coup n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la question initialisais OSEF) : une grosse association ne peut pas fonctionner qu'avec des bénévoles, elle a besoin de personnes disponibles, d'horaires et de personnels qualifié/diplômé (je pense entre autre à la compta). Donc des salariés, là il faut s'assurer de la passion du salarié et qu'il ne profitera pas de son contrat de travail etc
Donc parfois il y a trop de petites assoc dans un coin, mais au delà d'une certaine surface géographique ou d'un certains nombre d'animaux couverts, le risque que l'assoc ne tienne plus la route augmente

----------


## del28

nous même envoyons à l'étranger des chiens qui n'ont aucune chance ici. en allemagne ou en hongrie notamment. 
on est bien contents quand on peut nous aussi sauver des chiens en les faisant adopter ailleurs.

----------


## arok

c est toujours mieux ailleurs et les etrangers on les retrouve dans les fourrieres en france ou elles sont les asso qui les ont rapportées
perso je suis degoutée pas d adoptants pour nos chiens  français en bonne santé
apres plus de 20ans de PA J AI BIEN ENVIE D ARRETER

----------


## aurore

C'est bien vrai ma bonne dame! Tous ces chiens étrangers qui viennent manger le pain (ou plutôt les croquettes!) de nos bons chiens bien français, ça me dégoute!

(Non mais franchement, faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi :: ; je serais curieuse de savoir quel pourcentage de chiens roumains ou espagnols encombrent les fourrières françaises...)

----------


## mallo

Mes premiers chiens sont "français", mon dernier vient d'Espagne. Et je n'ai "aucun regret". Mais je ne dit pas que je le referait forcément à l'avenir, car il y a une chose que je trouve moyen : ce sont certaines associations qui ramènent ces pauvres toutous en France (pour les sauver de l'euthanasie certes), mais qui ne préviennent pas les adoptants ou les fa, sur les éventuelles maladies que peut avoir le chien ou ce qui concerne son comportement.

Pour mon Nougat pas de soucis, c'est un chien extrêmement gentil. Mais j'ai dû lui faire ce matin, une prise de sang pour savoir s'il est positif ou non à la leishmaniose.

----------


## loulouk

> nous même envoyons à l'étranger des chiens qui n'ont aucune chance ici. en allemagne ou en hongrie notamment. 
> on est bien contents quand on peut nous aussi sauver des chiens en les faisant adopter ailleurs.


et j'ajouterais la belgique, le luxembourg et la suisse

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mes premiers chiens sont "français", mon dernier vient d'Espagne. Et je n'ai "aucun regret". Mais je ne dit pas que je le referait forcément à l'avenir, car il y a une chose que je trouve moyen : ce sont certaines associations qui ramènent ces pauvres toutous en France (pour les sauver de l'euthanasie certes), mais qui ne préviennent pas les adoptants ou les fa, sur les éventuelles maladies que peut avoir le chien ou ce qui concerne son comportement.
> 
> Pour mon Nougat pas de soucis, c'est un chien extrêmement gentil. Mais j'ai dû lui faire ce matin, une prise de sang pour savoir s'il est positif ou non à la leishmaniose.


je pense mallo que tu n'es pas tombée sur une asso très sérieuse alors, parce que personnellement j'ia été au courant dés le départ des risques de maladie pour les espagnols, et les premiers tests ont été effectués par leurs soins

----------


## surmulot

Le mien vient du sud et teste leshmaniose negatif par lasso mais jai lu quil fallait refaire le test ds 6 ans car la maladie peut se declarer plusieurs annees apres et bien indiquer au veto la provenance du chien face a  des pb de sante particuliers.

----------


## mallo

Pas 6 ans, mais tous les 6 mois. Loulouk, je ne suis pas la seule et pourtant, ce n'est pas les mêmes assoc. Le soucis de la leishmaniose, c'est que le test 100% fiable, coûte 200 euros. Même une assoc sérieuse ne pourrait faire ce test là. 
Une de mes amie, a adopté un Espagnol, pour qui le test était négatif (je ne citerais pas l'association) Il en est mort 8 mois après, son adoption. Quoiqu'il arrive, faites un test si vous en avez les moyens. En ce qui me concerne ne n'est pas le cas, j'ai fait faire une simple prise de sang qui m'a coûté 28 euros...

----------


## loulouk

en fait on test pendant 2 ans tous les 6 mois

----------


## Kitoune

je pense que ce qui est problématique ce n'est pas que les chiens viennent de l'étranger (on leur apprend facilement le français !!) c'est surtout qu'on ne sait pas trop ni ce qu'ils ont vécu ni dans quel état ils sont.
Et surtout comme je le disais, on alimente peut-être des trafics plus important que le simple fait d'avoir "omis" de stériliser sa chienne.

Adopter un galgo espagnol me fait envie depuis des années, il sont tellement beaux ! Mais à quoi dois-je m'attendre ?

----------


## loulouk

la problématique est la même partout, quand se sont des chiens abandonnés à une grille ou pris dans la rue on ne sait rien de leur passé qu'ils viennent d'espagne de france ou d'ailleurs ...

on alimente je pense bien plus le trafic en achetant dans des  pseudos élevages qu'en adoptant de pauvres chiens des rues, d'une part parec que la plupart de ces chiens étrangers sont des croisés ( exceptés pou des races de travail spécifiques comme le matin et le lévrier espagnol ) .

Les chiots issus de trafics dans les pays de l'est sont refourgués en europe dans les animaleries et les élevages, ils ne sont pas distribués dans les refuges, profit profit

----------


## surmulot

Ah ok merci pour linfo sur le test.

En fait avec des chiens venant de pays du sud ou des zones tropicales ( Reunion etc) il y a pas mal de maladies transmises par les tiques et autres parasites on ne peut tout tester (ehrlichiose, dirofilariose etc)

----------


## aurore

A part en achetant un chien de race dans un élevage sérieux, qui pourra remonter l'arbre généalogique du chien sur des générations, on ne peut jamais être tout à fait sûr de l'animal qu'on adopte.

Vous parlez des maladies du Sud, mais la dysplasie c'est pareil, ou les maladies de chats, c'est pareil aussi: on teste FIV et FeLV, mais avec des tests qui ne sont pas les plus performants, sans toujours respecter les quarantaines qu'il faudrait. Et il faudrait aussi tester les coronavirus, etc. Ca coûterait une fortune s'il fallait placer chaque chien ou chat avec les mêmes garanties qu'on peut espérer en élevage.

Après, les assos, il y a les sérieuses et les autres, que ce soit pour des chiens franco-français ou des chiens d'ailleurs: combien d'assos placent des chiens sans dire qu'ils ont déjà mordu, qu'ils ne sont pas Ok avec les chats, etc?

Moi les assos que je connais qui rapatrient des chiens de Serbie ou de Roumanie sont super sérieuses, leurs chiens sont chez leurs adoptants, en FA, au pire en pension en cas de pépin, mais aucun n'est en fourrière!

Quant au coût financier que ça représente, est-ce qu'il est plus élevé pour un chien de Roumanie (3 heures d'avion) ou de la Réunion ou de Guadeloupe?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et les chats de Mayotte de ma signature, il aurait fallu les laisser dans leur merde? OK Mayotte c'est la France, mais c'est au bout du monde... Combien de bons chats français aurait-on pu sauver à leur place?

----------


## mallo

> je pense que ce qui est problématique ce n'est pas que les chiens viennent de l'étranger (on leur apprend facilement le français !!) 
> 
> Ca c'est vrai, qu'ils apprennent vite !! C'est une chose qui m'a vraiment étonnée, chez mon Noug
> 
> Adopter un galgo espagnol me fait envie depuis des années, il sont tellement beaux ! Mais à quoi dois-je m'attendre ?


Comme le dit Loulouk, tu n'auras pas plus de surprise qu'un chien dans un refuge francais...

----------


## gerbouille

Lorsque les niches fiscales se seront amenuisées (cela a déjà commencé avec les CESU) nombre de petites associations disparaîtront  en même temps que la déduction fiscale Seules subsisteront  les plus importantes.

Et les pays étrangers  enverront immédiatement  leurs animaux ailleurs ,là où l'on peut encore trouver des financements.

----------


## hatchiko

Plutôt que de se mettre la rate au court bouillon, en s'imaginant les pires horreur, le mieux c'est encore de se renseigner directement aupres des assos spécialisées, non?

Enfin je sais pas, les assos qui SAUVENT ça n'a juste rien à voir avec le trafic qui alimente les animaleries et les geôliers des rues. 
Ce sont deux mondes totalement différents

----------


## loulouk

> A part en achetant un chien de race dans un élevage sérieux, qui pourra remonter l'arbre généalogique du chien sur des générations, on ne peut jamais être tout à fait sûr de l'animal qu'on adopte.


mouai et encore même la on peut avoir des surprises

----------


## Bolinette

Plutôt oui. Après si on ne veut aucun problème de santé, on prend une peluche. Quand un couple a un enfant, a de rares exception, on ne fait pas tout son panel génétique pour s'assurer qu'il ne sera pas malade (ça s'appelle de l'eugénisme, la SF en a bien assez souvent traité)
Avec un chien c'est pareil, sauf pour ceux qui les considèrent comme des biens de consommation auxquels il ne faut aucun défaut (du genre, je l'ai adopté hier à la SPA (= occaz en promo), mais bon il a vomi cette nuit, quel est le numéro du SAV ? Vous échagez ou vous remboursez ?)

De mes expériences perso : un chien d'élevage en bonne santé, un chien d'élevage qui a eu de graves problèmes de santé toute sa courte vie, deux de refuge (un issu d'animalerie, l'autre d'Espagne) avec une excellente santé et la petite dernière de Roumanie à la santé fragile. On va pas faire des stats et je les échangerais pour rien au monde.

----------


## loulouk

> Pas 6 ans, mais tous les 6 mois. Loulouk, je ne suis pas la seule et pourtant, ce n'est pas les mêmes assoc. Le soucis de la leishmaniose, c'est que le test 100% fiable, coûte 200 euros. Même une assoc sérieuse ne pourrait faire ce test là. 
> Une de mes amie, a adopté un Espagnol, pour qui le test était négatif (je ne citerais pas l'association) Il en est mort 8 mois après, son adoption. Quoiqu'il arrive, faites un test si vous en avez les moyens. En ce qui me concerne ne n'est pas le cas, j'ai fait faire une simple prise de sang qui m'a coûté 28 euros...


sorry j'ai zappé ce message

ça c'est aussi le souci quand on adopte un chien dans un pays tel que l'espagne, ou encore qui vient de guadeloupe par exemple, on est jamais à l'abri d'un pépin de ce genre,
ma chienne a l'erlichiose, elle était toute pourrie à son arrivée, aujourd'hui elle va mieux, mais on a adoptée en connaissance de cause

----------


## mallo

L'erlichiose ? C'est quoi encore cette saleté  ?  :Frown:

----------


## loulouk

je sais pas trop à vrai dire, 
c'est une bactérie à la base si je dit pas uen connerie, mais très résistante

----------


## mallo

Ah bon, par les tiques ? Je connais bien la piroplasmose et la maladie de lyme, mais alors celle là jamais entendu parler. Y'en a en France ?

----------


## loulouk

de ce que j'ai compris ça touche principalement les pays chauds, et les pourtours de la méditérannée ( maladie méidtéranéenne ) 

la mienne a été traitée une premeière fois en Espagne, puis à son arrivée ensuite, puis prise de sang, et re traitement actuellement .

----------


## surmulot

Vous avez l'ehrlichiose, la dirofilariose et bien dautres encore ds les pays du Sud et en zone tropicale et la maladie peut ne se declarer que tres tard, les vetos ny pensent pas tjrs et lissue est souvent mortelle si non depistee. Nul nest epargne par la maladie des zones a risques. Quant aux elevages jamais je nacheterai danimal pour des raisons dethique. Il faut savoir aussi quils ne sont pas exempts de pathologies genetiques ! Cest une honte pour le profit et une grande detresse pour lanimal atteint. Et puis question de principe de ne pas acheter mais de sauver un animal meme malade on assume et ds ce domaine jai largement assume et suis prete a continuer avec mon nouveau chien sorti de refuge sil me declare une maladie car le risque 0 nexiste nulle part. Il sagit avant tout de sauver une vie. En parlant de ces maladies mediterranennes et tropicales, il faut savoir qu'elles existent et se tenir pret a assumer si elles se declarent

----------


## mallo

Oui, encore faut il que les vetos les détectent à temps. Enfin, je me fait peur toute seule lol

----------


## loulouk

de toute façon à partir du moment ou on choisit d'adopter ( ou d'acheter d'ailleurs ) rien ne prévaut qu'on sera à l'abri toute sa vie, et il faut être prêt à assumer en cas de pépin, et ce peu importe la race ou le pays d'origine .

Après si on parle de " vices cachés " la c'est différent

----------


## surmulot

Toujours dire a son veto la provenance de son chien car en cas de troubles de sante ca peut le guider. Beaucoup de petits reunionnais (vraiment ds la detresse la plus totale la bas) sont adoptes en metropole et sans pb. On y pense toujours

----------


## loulouk

ah ben chez moi y'a pas de surprise, quand j’arrive avec mes carnets espagnols serbes ou roumains elle a compris, elle sait que mes chiens sont de toutes provenances donc on veille .

----------


## gerbouille

cf rubrique SOS,appels divers:

Nous sommes persuadés que cette visite, obligatoire pour un refuge  Roumain, permettra d'avoir moins de chiens malades ou devant être  rapatriés en France pour y subir des soins plus onéreux en France qu'en  Roumanie, nous pourrons aussi mieux informés les futurs adoptants ou  familles d'accueil.
-apparemment le refuge n' était pas en règle ,et envoyait les chiens se faire soigner en France,à la charge 
des adoptants ("vices cachés" en toute connaissance de cause ) 

Il a été convenu pour *250€ pour une visite vétérinaire mensuelle* afin d'examiner l'état de santé de la totalité des chiens présents au refuge. 
-en Roumanie le salaire moyen varie de 600€ à Bucarest à 350 € dans le sud rural.(rien à voir avec la France).
250 € pour une visite mensuelle  

Le rabotage des niches fiscales se poursuit en douceur et en toute discrétion - cf budget 2015-
Quand ce ne sera plus intéressant financièrement les pays étrangers chercheront  immédiatement un point de chute..ailleurs.

----------


## flomyspra

> cf rubrique SOS,appels divers:
> 
> Nous sommes persuadés que cette visite, obligatoire pour un refuge  Roumain, permettra d'avoir moins de chiens malades ou devant être  rapatriés en France pour y subir des soins plus onéreux en France qu'en  Roumanie, nous pourrons aussi mieux informés les futurs adoptants ou  familles d'accueil.
> -apparemment le refuge n' était pas en règle ,et envoyait les chiens se faire soigner en France,à la charge 
> des adoptants ("vices cachés" en toute connaissance de cause ) 
> 
> Il a été convenu pour *250 pour une visite vétérinaire mensuelle* afin d'examiner l'état de santé de la totalité des chiens présents au refuge. 
> -en Roumanie le salaire moyen varie de 600 à Bucarest à 350  dans le sud rural.(rien à voir avec la France).
> 250  pour une visite mensuelle  
> ...


C'est du grand n'importe quoi. Tu crois que les associations qui sortent des chiens de l'étranger, ici de Roumanie, le font pour de l'argent? Comment veux-tu qu'ils gagnent de l'argent avec des chiens adultes, parfois âgés ou usés avec les frais de rapatriement qu'ils ont? 
Quand on prend un chien qui a passé des années en refuge, à l'extèrieur, dans des conditions extrèmement dures, on sait très bien qu'on aura parfois quelques soucis de santé et on l'adopte en connaissance de cause.
On le fait parfois, simplement pour remettre sur pied un chien donc avec tous les frais que ça comporte simplement pour qu'il ait une chance de s'en sortir. On parle d'êtres vivants là, pas d'objets cassés.
Et pour l'obligation de visite, il me semble que c'est tout récent alors pourquoi te permets-tu de dire qu'ils n'étaient pas en règle? On sait très bien que l'état Roumain fait tout ce qu'il peut pour mettre des bâtons dans les roues des autochtones qui s'investissent dans la PA et pourtant il y a des personnes extrèmement méritantes qui, malgré les conditions très dures dans laquelle elles vivent, se battent pour sortir les chiens ou les chats de la misère. Personne n'est obligé d'adopter à l'étranger ou en France, mais chacun est libre d'aider qui il veut.
J'en ai 2 qui viennent de là-bas et ils ont la peau dure sinon ils ne s'en seraient jamais sortis, surtout mon deuxième qui est arrivé déjà âgé. J'ai eu moins de frais véto pour eux que pour ma louloute qui venait d'un élevage français et qui malheureusement vient de me quitter à 4 ans et 3 mois. 
Un chien est un chien qu'il vienne de n'importe où, ils méritent tous d'avoir une belle vie.

Perso, j'ai pris 2 roumains, pour la première, elle était en famille d'accueil en France donc elle aurait aussi pu être française, j'ai simplement craqué sur elle. C'est une chienne extraordinaire que beaucoup m'envient donc je ne peux pas avoir de regrets car elle correspond tout à fait à la chienne dont je rêvais. Et elle en a rien à faire d'être roumaine ou française. Quant au deuxième, il a vécu l'enfer, d'abord en Moldavie, puis en Roumanie, il a passé des années dehors dans la neige, en box, à l'abri de la cruauté d'un peuple qui a tous les droits sur les animaux errants grâce à une dame au grand coeur qui donne tout ce qu'elle a pour sortir ces laissés pour compte de la misère. Et c'est grâce à l'aide des associations françaises, allemandes ou autres que certains de ces chiens arrivent à s'en sortir. Alors je n'ai aucun regret de l'avoir choisi lui, il avait droit au bonheur comme les autres. En plus, c'est un adorable loulou. 

J'aurai pu adopter dans le refuge à côté de chez moi mais je sais que les chiens, même si ils seraient mieux dans une famille, ne sont pas malheureux. Ils voient du monde régulièrement, ils sont sortis de leurs box, ils sont au chaud. ça n'enlève pas le fait que c'est bien qu'ils soient adoptés mais tout le monde ne va pas adopter à l'étranger, ça coûte moins cher d'adopter dans le refuge à côté de chez soi qu'à l'étranger. Donc c'est un choix que tout le monde ne fait pas. Alors, je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème.

Quant aux maladies, quand on voit le nombre de chiens d'élevage qui finissent en refuge et les conditions dans lesquelles certains élevages font naître leurs chiens, simplement pour faire du chiffre, on se demande où il risque d'y avoir plus d'animaux en mauvaise santé. En tout cas pas forcément à l'étranger où ils vivent dans des conditions très rudes qui font qu'il y a une sélection naturelle.

----------


## florannie

etFlomyspra de rétablir la vérité! Moi aussi j' ai adopté une tite Roumaine, et elle est en bonne santé.Quand on poste , faudrait d' abord savoir de quoi on parle.Dénigrer et juger sans avoir les tenants et les aboutissants c' est tellement facile, le travail qu' accomplit cette asso pour sauver ces chiens est remarquable, quand à Lénuta qui se bat tous les jours pour les sauver, on ne peut que lui tirer notre chapeau et lui dire : RESPECT!Chacun adopte ou il veut, tous les chiens méritent de connaitre le Bonheur!

- - - Mise à jour - - -



etFlomyspra de rétablir la vérité! Moi aussi j' ai adopté une tite Roumaine, et elle est en bonne santé.Quand on poste , faudrait d' abord savoir de quoi on parle.Dénigrer et juger sans avoir les tenants et les aboutissants c' est tellement facile, le travail qu' accomplit cette asso pour sauver ces chiens est remarquable, quand à Lénuta qui se bat tous les jours pour les sauver, on ne peut que lui tirer notre chapeau et lui dire : RESPECT!Chacun adopte ou il veut, tous les chiens méritent de connaitre le Bonheur!

----------


## mallo

Mon premier chien (décédé en 2012) a été aussi malade que mon dernier loulou venant d'Espagne. Donc non, je n'ai pas forcément pensé en adoptant Nougat, qu'il serait plus malade que les autres. Faut dire, que je l'avait en accueil seulement, jusqu'au jour où une voisine m'a proposé de payer les éventuels frais vétérinaires, si j'adoptais le chien. J'ai signé les papiers d'adoption, il a eu la toux du chenil. Puis dès qu'il s'est retrouvé paralysé, cette gentille personne s'est gentillement éloigné de nous. J'ai tout de même gardé mon toutou et tenté d'assumer tant bien que mal ce troisième chien, que je ne souhaitais pas gardé au départ. Aucun regret au jour d'aujourd'hui, c'est un toutou exceptionnel.... Mais effectivement, il faut le savoir qu'en adoptant à l'étranger on a autant ou plus de risque donc d'avoir un toutou malade...

----------


## Yummy63

> c est toujours mieux ailleurs et les etrangers on les retrouve dans les fourrieres en france ou elles sont les asso qui les ont rapportées
> perso je suis degoutée pas d adoptants pour nos chiens  français en bonne santé
> apres plus de 20ans de PA J AI BIEN ENVIE D ARRETER


Votre discours me choque profondément...

----------


## florannie

Quand les personnes vont acheter leur chien dans les animaleries, vous croyez qu' ils sont en bonne santé?On se sépare de son chien trop agé car il va couter trop cher en soins vétos!Voilà aussi ce qu' on y trouve dans les refuges français!

Dans les refuges français, on y trouve aussi tous les chiens de race par rapport à la mode du moment, c' est pas scandaleux ça? L' animal pour certaines personnes et un objet, voilà ou est le mal!

----------


## gerbouille

Madame ou Monsieur Floryspa ,vous êtes parfaitement libre d'adopter où bon vous  semble.Vous n'avez aucune justification à me donner en quelque domaine  que ce soit. 

Je reste,quant à moi, dans le domaine de la réflexion en ce qui concerne le texte suivant qui n'est pas écrit par mes soins:
"Nous sommes persuadés que cette visite, obligatoire  pour un refuge  Roumain, permettra d*'**avoir moins de chiens malades ou  devant être  rapatriés en France pour y subir des soins plus onéreux en  France qu'en  Roumanie**,* nous pourrons aussi mieux informés les futurs  adoptants ou  familles d'accueil"

Il y a suffisamment  d'écrits de diverses provenances, à la disposition des personnes  intéressées, sur le haut degré de corruption des pays de l'Est et de  leurs systèmes mafieux.
Et, même si je connais et apprécie leur Culture, je préfère ne pas aborder ce sujet ici.

----------


## mallo

Ohhh oui.  ::  On y retrouve des staff (dans les refuges), qui sont volés peu de temps après leur arrivée...

----------


## surmulot

Les gens se debarrassent de leurs animaux peu importe lorigine, ou le prix paye:  chiots cadeaux, coups de coeur irreflechis de noel ou malheureux adoptes, quand ils ont cesse de plaire, quils deviennent encombrants, tous contribuent ainsi a la surpopulation des refuges sans compter les portees de particuliers qui proliferent sur le net, ceux qui se font du fric sur le dos de leurs geniteurs sans controles ni lois,  aggrave encore la surpopulation canine

----------


## flomyspra

> Je reste,quant à moi, dans le domaine de la réflexion en ce qui concerne le texte suivant qui n'est pas écrit par mes soins:
> "Nous sommes persuadés que cette visite, obligatoire  pour un refuge  Roumain, permettra d*'**avoir moins de chiens malades ou  devant être  rapatriés en France pour y subir des soins plus onéreux en  France qu'en  Roumanie**,* nous pourrons aussi mieux informés les futurs  adoptants ou  familles d'accueil"


Madame ou Monsieur Grebouille, ça veut simplement dire qu'en ayant des visites vétos sur place, les chiens seront mieux pris en charge pour leur santé sur place avec des soins en Roumanie quand ça peut se faire donc moins coûteux pour l'association avant le diagnostic qui aurait été fait en France. Et que comme ça le chien arrive soigné au lieu d'être à soigner.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Personnellement, j'ai deux réunionnais à la maison. Donc ils sont français, mais ils viennent pas de la porte à côté quoi, étant en métropole.. Et franchement, je ne regrette pas. 

Un bon suivi asso, qui se préoccupe de l'avenir de ses animaux et les connait bien. De très bons conseils avant et à l'arrivée ( dont certains concernant les maladies exotiques, dont l'importance est bien expliquée ).
On m'a bien rappelé, à chaque fois, au téléphone lors de l'entretien téléphonique, qu'il fallait que la proposition soit murement réfléchie car pas d’accueil prévu ici en urgence au cas où. 
Changement de propriétaire fait très rapidement. 
Quand j'ai eu des soucis avec mon chien ( agressivité due au harcèlement de mes ex-voisins ), ça a été suivi et elle m'a même proposé de me faire des attestations. 
Cas un peu particulier de ma chienne, arrivée avec une plaie tout juste opérée et importante au flanc, après un long trajet, mais c'était un sauvetage et j'avais été prévenue avant, ce qui m'a permis de prendre rendez-vous pour le lendemain de son arrivée chez le véto et de m'organiser.
On m'a aussi fait suivre la fiche de suivi opératoire et la prescription faite sur place.
Et on m'a même proposé les coordonnées du véto sur la Réunion pour plus de précisions si besoin. 


Yumyum, mon chien, ça a été coup de cœur photo. Il avait la tête du chien parfait, un sourire juste qu'aux oreilles, une tête atypique et des yeux malicieux ( et trois pattes, à peine visibles ! ).  Et arrivé à la maison, il s'est avéré, qu'il était parfait pour nous ( malgré toutes les bêtises en série qu'il fait ). Coup de cœur réciproque et un chien en or comme on en fait peu, franchement. Le genre de chien qui ne donne pas son amour aux inconnus, juste a nous, mais à l'infini. Le comportementaliste qui est intervenu nous l'a dit, c'est clairement le genre de chien qui mourrait pour nous. 
Et puis, c'est un vrai acrobate comédien qui nous surprend toujours et qui a son petit caractère ! 
Gaïa, c'est Akiravana qui m'en a parlé au détour d'une conversation ici. Pas de gros coup de cœur photo, mais des oreilles tombantes trop mignonnes et la bouille attendrissante du bon chien typé chasse. J'ai pas pu résister longtemps surtout en connaissant son histoire.
Quand elle est arrivée, coup de cœur automatique face a cette grosse mémère a la bouille en or et réciproque. 
Par contre, des difficultés quand a un problème de confiance en elle et un comportement typique du chien anciennement battu ( souvenirs remontés après son changement d'environnement ? ). Du coup, elle a mis longtemps a se faire à la maison, malgré beaucoup d'amour. Et puis, sa plaie qu'il a fallu surveiller, mais aujourd'hui on la voit plus du tout.
Mais aujourd'hui, c'est clairement la chienne parfaite. Elle aussi avec un sacré caractère de cochon, mais un amour sur patte et une câlineuse hors pair. 

Franchement si je devais réadopter, j'hésiterais pas une seconde, je le ferais de nouveau chez eux si coup de cœur. Et pas difficile d'en avoir au vu de toutes ces petites perles malheureuses qu'il y a là bas. 

Après, ça ne m'empêchera pas d'aller voir d'autres annonces en France et pourquoi pas à l'étranger ( Espagne, Roumanie, etc. ). Mais ça s'est tellement bien passé jusque là avec cette asso que j'irai surement y jeter un œil en priorité. 

Pour moi, ce qui compte, c'est le coup de cœur. Un chien sauvé qu'il soit en France, de race, vieux, jeune, malade, en fin de vie, étranger, ou autre, c'est un chien sauvé. 
C'est ce qu'il y a d'important à retenir aujourd'hui car un chien ne demande pas à naitre où il est né, il n'a pas de notion de nationalité, et il a un cœur qui vous apporte toujours plus.

----------


## gerbouille

doublon

----------


## gerbouille

_Madame ou Monsieur Grebouille, ça veut simplement dire qu'en ayant des  visites vétos sur place, les chiens seront mieux pris en charge pour  leur santé sur place avec des soins en Roumanie quand ça peut se faire  donc moins coûteux pour l'association avant le diagnostic qui aurait été  fait en France. Et que comme ça le chien arrive soigné au lieu d'être à  soigner. 						_


Je vous remercie de votre sollicitude.

Votre analyse est incomplète *>* deuxième partie de la phrase:"*nous pourrons aussi mieux informer les futurs  adoptants ou  familles d'accueil".*
 Les associations françaises qui n'ont pas de refuge (et elles sont majoritaires) transfèrent directement la charge du diagnostic, non effectué à l'étranger ,aux futurs adoptants ou aux familles d'accueil françaises.
Le budget des associations françaises ne sera plus grevé par des soins médicaux déjà financés par les donateurs qui bénéficieront,  en retour, d'une réduction d'impôt.

 NB :chaque année le vote de la loi de finances, pour l'année suivant ,apporte son lot de changements.

----------


## superdogs

PAs tout lu, ou en diagonale ! 

Une réaction à une personne qui dit que ça coute très cher de faire venir un chien de l'"étranger".. j'ai deux espagnols, ils m'ont couté respectivement environ 250 euros, je ne sais meme plus, parce qu'au fond je m'en f.... !! ils m'ont plu, je les adore, ils sont magnifiques, heureux, et ils m'ont couté ni plus ni moins que des chiens par asso française, vaccins, tests maladies du sud, voyage jusque devant mon portail.. ( ::  :: ) , puce comprise...

Certes, un jour peut etre, bien que "sains" à l'heure actuelle, ils développeront la leish, ou que sais je ??.
M'en fiche.. chaque jour, c'est du bonheur, pour moi, et surtout pour eux...tout ce qui est pris n'est plus à prendre !

----------


## aurore

> Les associations françaises qui n'ont pas de refuge (et elles sont majoritaires) transfèrent directement la charge du diagnostic, non effectué à l'étranger ,aux futurs adoptants ou aux familles d'accueil françaises.


Est-ce que vous avez vraiment des contacts directs avec certaines de ces assos? Est-ce que vous savez vraiment comment elles fonctionnent?

Des deux que je connais, il y en a une qui sort des chiens directement de fourrière, et effectivement, dans ces conditions, il n'y a que le strict minimum vétérinaire de fait en Roumanie (stérilisation, vaccins, puce), mais ce strict minimum est déjà plus que ce que font certaines assos françaises qui placent leurs chiens non stérilisés. 

Une autre s'occupe des chiens en Serbie, et je peux vous assurer que les chiens sont soignés sur place si nécessaire: dirofilariose, piroplasmose, parvo, ou même radios de hanches si suspicion de problème. Le maximum est fait sur place et l'asso fait tout pour faire venir des chiens sains en France.

Donc évitez de voir des magouilles partout: il n'y en a pas plus chez ces assos que partout ailleurs.

----------


## lilyssie

Moi je dis tout pareil que Chaoscillation parce que ma Essie, petite réunionnaise a l'air de ressembler comme deux gouttes d'eau à son Yumyum niveau caractère

----------


## mamounette54

gerbouille, je      suis Dominique Villeneuve la présidente de l'Arche d'Eternité que vous vous plaisez à attaquer sans nous connaitre et sans savoir ce que nous faisons exactement, c'est facile et bas.

En me citant mais sans prendre en compte l'ensemble du problème vous portez sur nos actions une suspicion qui n'a pas lieu d'être, voir le mal partout c'est triste.

J'ai créée mon association en 2009 et depuis nous aidons le refuge de Lénuta en Roumanie, son refuge a toujours entre 180 à 200 chiens que Lénuta récupère dans la rue ou sort de l'équarrissage, des chiens qui ont un passé très lourd, Lénuta ne reçoit pas de subventions Roumains puisqu'elle est un refuge privé, elle ne vit que par ses propres moyens et l'aide que nous lui apportons.

Nous avons grâce à nos donateurs, construit des boxes, achetons les croquettes, financer un puits, lélectricité, nous avons commencé à construire une clôture, achetons la paille, les niches, faisons adopter en France des loulous, nous prenons aussi en charge depuis un certain temps déjà les frais vétérinaires des animaux blessés ou malades au refuge, nous rapatrions en France des chiens malades ne pouvant être opérés sur place.

Nous allons régulièrement au refuge pour vérifier la bonne utilisation de l'argent envoyé, pour mieux connaitre les chiens que nous ramenons en France, pour tenter de détecter si des chiens ont une pathologie, sauf, sauf que nous ne sommes pas vétérinaire et que le temps que nous passons au refuge ne nous permet pas de tout voir.

Concernant l'obligation d'une visite par un vétérinaire, la loi est toute récente, beaucoup de choses ont changé en même temps que la mise en place de la loi sur l'euthanasie des chiens errants en Roumanie, mais sachez qu'un vétérinaire venait déjà pour les vaccins antirabiques, autre obligation pour les chiens de Roumanie, comme des vétérinaires qui venaient faire des stérilisations également maintenant obligatoires dans les refuges.

Maintenant que nous avons fait beaucoup pour le refuge de Lénuta, nous voulons aller encore plus loin, nous voulons ANTICIPER et j'ai donc lancer l'idée que L'Arche dÉternité établisse un partenariat avec un vétérinaire qui aura un cahier des charges et des comptes à nous rendre directement, pourquoi allez vous me demander dans votre esprit tortueux !

Tout simplement pour ne pas rater un loulou qui serait malade, pour qu'il puisse être soigné rapidement et ne pas souffrir, pour que nos futurs adoptants soient parfaitement renseigner sur l'état de santé de leur nouveau compagnon, parce que nous nous voulons le plus transparent possible, nous ne voulons pas perdre de temps et laissez un loulou souffrir ou mourir par manque de soins, il n'y a dans nos démarches rien de flou, rien d'illégal, il y a avant tout l'intérêt de l'animal.

Ne souhaitez pas que des petites associations disparaissent car bons nombres d'animaux ne pourront plus être sauvés.

Aucun des chiens que nous ramenons de Roumanie ne se retrouvent dans des refuges, nous nous y refusons, quand un adoptant abandonne son chien nous le reprenons avec les difficultés que cela peut engendrer, nous n'avons pas en France de refuge, il nous arrive des fois de payer des pensions en cas d'abandon comme Hélios actuellement ou de payer des éducateurs canins.

Nous ramenons nos loulous par avion et oui parfois nous perdons de l'argent quand nous plaçons un chien à 250 euros pucés, vaccinés et stérilisés, il nous arrive même de placer des chiens gratuitement pour qu'ils puissent avoir une fin de vie heureuse ou a 90 euros car trop vieux ou malades,  mais nous sauvons une vie avant tout, nous permettons à un loulou né dans un mauvais pays la chance d'avoir une vie heureuse, nous survivons grâce aux adhésions, aux dons et à une bonne gestion financière, tout nos vétérinaires sont payés le plus rapidement possible.

Maintenant je vous invite avant de cracher sur une association responsable à prendre contact avec ses responsables pour mieux la connaitre, arrêtez de cracher sur des bénévoles qui donne une grande partie de leur vie à sauver des êtres qui n'ont pas de défense, apprenez à connaitre avant de diffamer.

Oui il y a beaucoup de chiens dans des fourrières en France, mais il y a beaucoup d'associations pour les sauver, il y a en France des subventions pour les refuges, beaucoup de bénévoles, alors il est de mon droit d'avoir choisi d'aider les chiens Roumains, je n'oblige personne à me suivre, je fais connaitre mon combat et les gens qui sont larges d'esprit qui ne s'arrêtent pas à une nationalité me suivent, je respecte suffisamment les chiens Français pour refuser qu'un seul de mes protégés ne se retrouve dans un refuge Français car j'aurai l'impression de condamner un chien Français.

----------


## mamounette54

Jumba, Lénuta l'a sorti de l'équarrissage



Malade du coeur, kyste inopérable



Jumba était condamné à mourir au refuge






Lénuta s'est battue pour lui



Aujourd'hui grâce à la solidarité entre la Fondation Sky et L'Arche d'Eternité, Jumba est en France adopté par une famille consciente de son état de santé, il vivra le temps qu'il pourra entouré d'amour, il ne mourra pas au refuge dans le froid de l'hiver qui arrive



c'est l'essence de notre combat, bénévoles, familles d'accueil, adoptants et donateurs

----------


## loulouk

jumba ,'a pas co voituré via la belgique il y a quelques jours ?

----------


## udakota78@orange.fr

> cf rubrique SOS,appels divers:
> 
> Nous sommes persuadés que cette visite, obligatoire pour un refuge  Roumain, permettra d'avoir moins de chiens malades ou devant être  rapatriés en France pour y subir des soins plus onéreux en France qu'en  Roumanie, nous pourrons aussi mieux informés les futurs adoptants ou  familles d'accueil.
> -apparemment le refuge n' était pas en règle ,et envoyait les chiens se faire soigner en France,à la charge 
> des adoptants ("vices cachés" en toute connaissance de cause ) 
> 
> Il a été convenu pour *250€ pour une visite vétérinaire mensuelle* afin d'examiner l'état de santé de la totalité des chiens présents au refuge. 
> -en Roumanie le salaire moyen varie de 600€ à Bucarest à 350 € dans le sud rural.(rien à voir avec la France).
> 250 € pour une visite mensuelle  
> ...


Souhaitons, Gerbouille, que le désastre fiscal que vous envisagez n'arrive jamais car vous avez conscience, je l'espère, qu'il frapperait toutes les associations et non seulement celles qui s'occupent de PA...Il est assez symptomatique de réduire les dons qui sont faits à ces associations à une simple niche fiscale...N'avez-vous jamais pensé au fait que ce système permet à des initiatives privées et à de l'argent privé de se substituer ainsi à des initiatives publiques et à de l'argent public ? Toutes ces associations répondent en effet à un intérêt général qui relève en principe de la puissance publique...Que deviendrait la recherche sans ces dons, sur le cancer ou la maladie d'Alzheimer, ou l'aide à des familles en souffrance qui ne peuvent même pas manger à leur faim ? Ce système que vous semblez dénoncer assure une paix et des équilibres sociaux indispensables; les supprimer plongerait notre société dans le chaos....
Quant au reste, l'essentiel est de faire, je crois. La souffrance n'a pas de frontière ni de pays et toutes les actions qui sont en direction de ceux qui souffrent, où qu'ils soient, sont éminemment respectables. L'égoïsme et l'indifférence le sont beaucoup moins en revanche.
Les associations que vous dénoncez ou critiquez reposent avant tout sur des bénévoles qui donnent beaucoup de leur temps et d'eux-mêmes et qui travaillent sans beaucoup de moyens, car ces associations ne jouissent pas de "rivières" de dons; j'espère que vous le savez....Elles font comme elles peuvent et avec les moyens qui sont les leurs, avant tout, car elles n'ont pas les moyens de faire autrement. Que l'Arche d'Eternité ait décidé de tout faire pour organiser une visite vétérinaire mensuelle au refuge en Roumanie montre je crois à la fois le souci pour la santé des animaux qui l'anime et donne un gage de sérieux aux adoptants potentiels et réels. C'est un effort considérable, car la visite a un coût élevé, mais le refuge est à plusieurs heures de Bucarest et cela n'arrange rien.
Pour l'adoptante que je suis - mes chiens viennent de France, d'Espagne, de Roumanie et de Moldavie - je dirais que c'est là une démarche que j'apprécie mais que je suis aussi consciente que ces adoptions faites à l'étranger comportent une part d'inconnue; j'en assume donc aussi le risque, puisqu'il s'agit ici d'un sauvetage et non d'un "achat".
Je crois aussi que le monde se porterait mieux si au lieu d'accuser et de juger, on essayait de (se) comprendre, et d'améliorer les choses. La PA souffre de toutes ces accusations inutiles qui font du mal à son image et donc à tous ces pauvres animaux en souffrance.

----------


## surmulot

Les dons aux associations etc deductibles des impots ne sont pas a proprement parler des niches fiscales. Si cela disparaissait ce serait l'effondrement,  l'aggravation de la misere. Si les dons ont diminue depuis 2008 cest surtout du a l'augmentation du cout de la vie, a la baisse du pouvoir d'achat.

----------

